# Dell Inspiron 6000 Saphire, Asus A6VA-Q027P oder Acer Aspire 1692WLMi Notebook?



## redX (9. August 2005)

Ich habe so 3 Notebooks im Visier, könnte aber natürlich auch ein anderes nehmen....

Dell Inspiron 6000 Saphire:
Intel® Pentium® M Prozessor 740 (1.73 GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB)
15.4" UltraSharp WSXGA+ TFT Aktiv-Matrix Bildschirm (1680x1050)
1024MB 400MHz DDR II RAM (1x1024)
128MB DDR ATI® MOBILITY™ RADEON® X300
100 GB Ultra ATA-100 5400rpm
8x DVD +/- RW mit Dual-Layer Technologie
Intel® ProWireless 2915 802.11 a/b/g Mini PCI Wireless LAN

Asus: http://digitec.ch/php/mitte_loaddetail.php?artikel=113849

Acer: http://www.preisnachlass24.com/shop/artikeldetail.php?idx=5500899M

Welches von denen empfehlt ihr mir?
Das Dell hat eine schlechtere Grafikkarte, aber geniale auflösung. 
Die anderen beiden sind ziemlich ähnlich. Haben beide eine x700 Grafikkarte aber eine schlechte Auflösung. Bei denen beiden würde mich interessieren wie lange der Akku hält..
Weiss das jemand? Haben das Asus und das Acer NB die x700 Mobility Version oder die normale? Ich denke die Mobility bin mir aber nicht sicher... 

Schon mal danke im voraus..


MFG
redX


----------

